# Ring worm?



## freckles24 (Apr 10, 2018)

Im at work but I took these pictures of Willow last night. She hadn't lost weight or anything and I separated her from her 3 cage mates. They aren't showing any signs. There's no vets near me that will see a mouse. Do any of y'all have experience with this?






















It's 2 different spots.


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Can't tell if the is the fur balding or just how it is parted.

I have had mice in the past develop dark patches and their fur began to fall out in these effected areas. It was often caused by cancer/tumor under the hair roots.


----------



## freckles24 (Apr 10, 2018)

Lake Mousery said:


> Can't tell if the is the fur balding or just how it is parted.
> 
> I have had mice in the past develop dark patches and their fur began to fall out in these effected areas. It was often caused by cancer/tumor under the hair roots.


Yeah I had her fur pushed back for the pictures because when it's normal you can't really tell (long hair). It's like 2 little patches of missing fur also when I touched one spot (trying to see it) there was a scab that came off. It's kind of fuzzy like the hair is trying to grow back.


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

ringworm starts as a little bit of missing fur and the baldness spreads outwards.Your mouse has fresh hair growth,looks like there has been a minor injury which scabbed over and spoilt the fur.


----------



## freckles24 (Apr 10, 2018)

Her hair has mostly grown back and is only slightly shorter in those two places! I don't know what could've injures her but it kind of seemed like barbering. I never saw her spots completely missing hair it was just short and fuzzy.


----------

